
GitHub Package Registry - dayanruben
https://github.blog/2019-05-10-introducing-github-package-registry/
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19881709](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19881709),
which was posted a bit earlier.

